
Ask HN: What is the best tool to benchmark a 10 GbE connection? - wslh
I&#x27;ve been testing with a point to point connection and iperf, and only getting below 3Gbps connections.<p>What alternate tools do you suggest?
======
corevoid
I have had really good luck with nuttcp .
[http://nuttcp.net/Welcome%20Page.html](http://nuttcp.net/Welcome%20Page.html)

------
wmf
It is possible to get 9.3 Gbps with iperf/netperf, so the measurement tool
isn't necessarily your problem. Try testing multiple connections (e.g. iperf
-P) since a single connection usually isn't representative of what people do
with 10G.

~~~
wslh
Thanks, we don't need to simulate real use, once we are close to 10 Gbps we
will benchmark different approaches for packet capturing in Windows like our
own driver, WinPcap, NDIS, and WFP.

